# Who is Fully Vaccinated or Will be Soon.



## Chris21E (Mar 26, 2021)

How are We all feeling? 
I will be by 3.29.2021. 

At the moment a bit tired, still Ok. Not sure how I will feel on Monday. For now, until then getting ready with supplies like water and food that is ready to heat and serve.

Frozen fruit in a blender will help when I overheat like last time.

Was advise to eat something before and avoid pain medication.

Be glad when it over with. Thankful no matter what. 
Be Well, Everyone...


----------



## Gemma (Mar 26, 2021)

Fully vaccinated as of this afternoon.  So far, no side effects.  Hoping it stays that way.

Hope all goes well for you receiving your second vaccine and barely any side effects arise.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 26, 2021)

Round two of Pfizer this coming Tuesday 3/30. It sure will be nice.


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 26, 2021)

Gemma said:


> Fully vaccinated as of this afternoon.  So far, no side effects.  Hoping it stays that way.
> 
> Hope all goes well for you receiving your second vaccine and barely any side effects arise.



I hope so as well, also was told if swinging my limb in a circle will result in less pain. Plan to get it in the same arm, will see how that goes


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 26, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Round two of Pfizer this coming Tuesday 3/30. It sure will be nice.



That is great, then I wait for the month, then can do more...
..


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 26, 2021)

Gemma said:


> Fully vaccinated as of this afternoon.  So far, no side effects.  Hoping it stays that way.
> 
> Hope all goes well for you receiving your second vaccine and barely any side effects arise.



Only mild for my first, no fever, went up 4 points, still not a fever, if felt warm had a frozen fruit bar. Thank you


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 26, 2021)

I will be fully vaccinated after I get my 2nd dose within around 3 weeks they say.  I'm feeling alright.


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 27, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I will be fully vaccinated after I get my 2nd dose within around 3 weeks they say.  I'm feeling alright.



Waiting was the hardest, worry about shortish,  glad had it done at an experienced pharmacy.
 so glad it over here soon. Staying busy helped.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 27, 2021)

i am fully vaccinated. have been since january. the cmo said there was nothing wrong with taking something for the pain and fever. it's not going to affect the vaccine in any way despite what the news reports say. 

i've had no further issues other than the expected symptoms. i still prefer to be masked and distance just to be on the safe side. since they really have no idea how long these vaccines cover a person for....might as well be safe.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 27, 2021)

Chris21E said:


> I hope so as well, also was told if swinging my limb in a circle will result in less pain. Plan to get it in the same arm, will see how that goes


mine hurt less the first time because i was at work and had the full day ahead of me. 2nd time i was home with a fever that prevented me from going to work. arm hurt twice as long.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 27, 2021)

Fully vaccinated on April 22nd. First shot was on Thursday. Had a really sore arm but my girlfriend was completely laid out with a really severe migraine type headache.


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 27, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> mine hurt less the first time because i was at work and had the full day ahead of me. 2nd time I was home with a fever that prevented me from going to work. arm hurt twice as long.



Mine might hurt more if I get a bigger needle, left out on the form that was on blood thinners, oh well. Hopefully we get through this just fine. I plan to work after I'm okay. Lot of interest in my skills in IT...


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 27, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i am fully vaccinated. have been since january. the cmo said there was nothing wrong with taking something for the pain and fever. it's not going to affect the vaccine in any way despite what the news reports say.
> 
> i've had no further issues other than the expected symptoms. i still prefer to be masked and distance just to be on the safe side. since they really have no idea how long these vaccines cover a person for....might as well be safe.



I plan on keeping the mask as well, plus in CA all places still have that requirement, add a few odd reports of rare people vaccinated getting sick...just being careful so many scary stories floating around.  I trust myself


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 27, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Fully vaccinated on April 22nd. First shot was on Thursday. Had a really sore arm but my girlfriend was completely laid out with a really severe migraine-type headache.



I had a few migraines,  they seem to be hunger-related or bad pillow....


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 27, 2021)

For those that do not wish to go through the trouble of two doses, check with the CVS site in your area, I got a notice of J &J now available one dose. I'm stuck with the two doses...happy with what I received...


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 27, 2021)

Chris21E said:


> Mine might hurt more if I get a bigger needle, left out on the form that was on blood thinners, oh well. Hopefully we get through this just fine. I plan to work after I'm okay. Lot of interest in my skills in IT...


the needles are small hon. no worries. just tell em about the blood thinner. it's going in muscle not a vein so that should help.


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 27, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i am fully vaccinated. have been since january. the cmo said there was nothing wrong with taking something for the pain and fever. it's not going to affect the vaccine in any way despite what the news reports say.
> 
> i've had no further issues other than the expected symptoms. i still prefer to be masked and distance just to be on the safe side. since they have no idea how long these vaccines cover a person for....might as well be safe.



I just trust myself and keep in mind everyone trying to be the final word. Like someone pointed out, medicine is a practice most times they guessing and hope for the best, 

How ended up with heart failure, side effect of medication I no longer take....I Trust my pharmacist more than a Doctor, so many seniors on too many medications...

Been to a senior rehab, meds to shut them up, and more...


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 27, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> the needles are small hon. no worries. just tell em about the blood thinner. it's going in muscle not a vein so that should help.



Thank you, I just did not want this delayed so left it off...


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 27, 2021)

Just returned from getting the second one and waiting for side-effects to kick in. There was a queue right round the block...it was like being on a conveyor belt! It's good to see so many people getting it done, but I'm not going to stop using a mask.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 27, 2021)

Chris21E said:


> Thank you, I just did not want this delayed so left it off...


sometimes if you don't tell them stuff it may end up getting delayed anyway once you get there and they find out. then might take even longer. always tell them upfront. they can't help a person if they don't know.


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 27, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Just returned from getting the second one and waiting for side-effects to kick in. There was a queue right round the block...it was like being on a conveyor belt! It's good to see so many people getting it done, but I'm not going to stop using a mask.



Same here about the mask, I should be there early. Getting the final dose 11 am DST CA


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 27, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> sometimes if you don't tell them stuff it may end up getting delayed anyway once you get there and they find out. then might take even longer. always tell them upfront. they can't help a person if they don't know.



Not sure if I did mention it the first time, either way everything went fine, Thank you...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 27, 2021)

Was fully vaccinated on March 5, the two weeks have gone by, I am good to go; if only I had someplace that was safe to go to


----------



## Liberty (Mar 27, 2021)

Hub and I and our neighbors were fully vaccinated in Feb.  Very glad we are and now we can see the kids from 
up north.  They are coming down next week.  They've both had their 1st shots.  Pray this bad bug gets in our rear view mirror by this fall.  Be nice to have a "normal holiday season" wouldn't it?!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 27, 2021)

Last Sunday was my two-week anniversary so I should be good to go.

It was a great relief for me to get it over and done.

According to the experts, the J&J vaccine is 66%-74% effective against moderate to severe Covid infections so I will continue to follow the basic precautions of social distancing, hand sanitizers, masks in public, etc...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 27, 2021)

I'll be fully vaccinated on Mon 3/29,after the 2 week period has ended I can go and hug my vaccinated friends.This is the#1 thing I've missed doing thru this ordeal,I love to hug people


----------



## bowmore (Mar 27, 2021)

We got our 2nd shot on 5 March. We had an appointment, pulled the car in, and both got shots in the car. No serious side effects.
Two weeks later, we were able to visit our son, 2 daughters-in-law, and 2 granddaughters.
Hugs all around!


----------



## Don M. (Mar 27, 2021)

We have both received our 2nd Moderna shots, and outside of a minor pain in the arm for a day or two, we had no problems.  We are even thinking about scheduling a trip to the Kansas City casinos in another week or two....haven't been up there in months.


----------



## saltydog (Mar 27, 2021)

Don M. said:


> We have both received our 2nd Moderna shots, and outside of a minor pain in the arm for a day or two, we had no problems.  We are even thinking about scheduling a trip to the Kansas City casinos in another week or two....haven't been up there in months.


My wife and I received our 2nd dose of Moderna this past Thursday, Mar. 25th.  Our arms were sore, but not as sore as after the 1st dose.  

We feel the vaccine is just another layer of protection, like the facemask, social distancing, disinfecting, and no large gatherings.  We're in agreement; as long as there's a possibility of  contracting covid-19, we'll not feel safe.


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 27, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Hub and I and our neighbors were fully vaccinated in Feb.  Very glad we are and now we can see the kids from
> up north.  They are coming down next week.  They've both had their 1st shots.  Pray this bad bug gets in our rear view mirror by this fall.  Be nice to have a "normal holiday season" wouldn't it?!



Yes it would be nice, hopping the senior center can open up safely as well...


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 27, 2021)

Don M. said:


> We have both received our 2nd Moderna shots, and outside of a minor pain in the arm for a day or two, we had no problems.  We are even thinking about scheduling a trip to the Kansas City casinos in another week or two....haven't been up there in months.



Taking day by day to see how it plays out going forward


----------



## Llynn (Mar 27, 2021)

Fully vaccinated for two weeks.


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 27, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Last Sunday was my two-week anniversary so I should be good to go.
> 
> It was a great relief for me to get it over and done.
> 
> According to the experts, the J&J vaccine is 66%-74% effective against moderate to severe Covid infections so I will continue to follow the basic precautions of social distancing, hand sanitizers, masks in public, etc...



I'm with you, relieved and it will be more chaotic going forward...


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 27, 2021)

moviequeen1 said:


> I'll be fully vaccinated on Mon 3/29,after the 2 week period has ended I can go and hug my vaccinated friends.This is the#1 thing I've missed doing thru this ordeal,I love to hug people



That would be fantastic...


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 27, 2021)

saltydog said:


> My wife and I received our 2nd dose of Moderna this past Thursday, Mar. 25th.  Our arms were sore, but not as sore as after the 1st dose.
> 
> We feel the vaccine is just another layer of protection, like the facemask, social distancing, disinfecting, and no large gatherings.  We're in agreement; as long as there's a possibility of contracting covid-19, we'll not feel safe.



So true, proceeding with caution add the mask still in place in most areas


----------



## Chet (Mar 27, 2021)

Fully vaccinated and cautiously moving toward normalcy.


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 27, 2021)

Chet said:


> Fully vaccinated and cautiously moving toward normalcy.



Almost there as well....


----------



## SetWave (Mar 27, 2021)

Second shot next Thursday morning, April Fools Day.


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 27, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Second shot next Thursday morning, April Fools Day.



....


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2021)

I was one of the first (around here) to be fully vaccinated, with my second shot on Feb. 10.  I look forward to most other people also being protected.


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 28, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I was one of the first (around here) to be fully vaccinated, with my second shot on Feb. 10.  I look forward to most other people also being protected.



I will be, by noon Tomorrow, 3.20.21 also nice to hug the other vaccinated seniors.


----------



## drifter (Mar 28, 2021)

2nd shot scheduled April 9th. Two weeks after that I’ll be free to move about the country
or a period of time when my daughter can come see me.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 28, 2021)

*I get my second dose of Mederna this Friday, the 2nd,*


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 28, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *I get my second dose of Mederna this Friday, the 2nd,*



Monday will be my second as well


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 28, 2021)

drifter said:


> 2nd shot scheduled April 9th. Two weeks after that I’ll be free to move about the country
> or a period of time when my daughter can come see me.



Is your daughter also vaccinated?....


----------



## drifter (Mar 28, 2021)

Yes she is and wants to come for an extended visit when it is safe.


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 28, 2021)

FYI, I did the vaccination just for me, for no other reason. Wanted to share my actual senior experience. Was a bit overwhelming with all the conflicting information. I'm on medication just wanted to know.

Feel comforted by the most reasonable outcomes and can report I'm doing fine., will see how the next few days play out.... Thank you for sharing....


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 28, 2021)

drifter said:


> Yes she is and wants to come for an extended visit when it is safe.



That is so wonderful,


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 29, 2021)

I'm getting my 2nd Pfizer shot this afternoon


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 29, 2021)

My husband and I got our second dose on March 1st so we are fully vaccinated. The only side effect was my husband's arm was sore for just a few hours after the injection.


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 29, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> My husband and I got our second dose on March 1st so we are fully vaccinated. The only side effect was my husband's arm was sore for just a few hours after the injection.



That is great, hopping for the same. No illusions it's a perfect solution, but a necessary one for me...

Happy to report I'm finally done, wishing all can get some relief from everything...


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 29, 2021)

bowmore said:


> We got our 2nd shot on 5 March. We had an appointment, pulled the car in, and both got shots in the car. No serious side effects.
> Two weeks later, we were able to visit our son, 2 daughters-in-law, and 2 granddaughters.
> Hugs all around!



That has to be the best reward ever...congrats.


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 29, 2021)

moviequeen1 said:


> I'm getting my 2nd Pfizer shot this afternoon



Awesome, got mine this morning and home,  doing well. So glad for everyone....


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 1, 2021)

Got shot Pfizer #2 Tuesday afternoon and this is Thursday and there have been no side effects of any kind I am happy to report.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Apr 1, 2021)

Will get 2nd vaccine tomorrow - Moderna. Had no symptoms with the first..here is hoping the 2nd is the same


----------



## jujube (Apr 1, 2021)

We've had both shots. 2nd one made both of us sick for about 24 hours.


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 1, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Got shot Pfizer #2 Tuesday afternoon and this is Thursday and there have been no side effects of any kind I am happy to report.



As well, glad it's over can focus now, mine was this past Monday, only issue is feeling warm, but no fever. Less tired than before, ...


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 1, 2021)

jujube said:


> We've had both shots. 2nd one made both of us sick for about 24 hours.



The first was very tired,  the second not so much


----------



## SetWave (Apr 1, 2021)

Done and done. No hay problema.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 1, 2021)

jujube said:


> We've had both shots. 2nd one made both of us sick for about 24 hours.


Which vaccine did you get, @jujube?

We just came back from getting our first shot of Pfizer. Would have preferred Moderna, but there is no choice. My sister, who has had numerous cancers, was given the Astra Zeneca vaccine, which is rather worrying.


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 1, 2021)

jujube said:


> We've had both shots. 2nd one made both of us sick for about 24 hours.



Not sure if this makes any sense, did anyone have the virus and gotten over it, then getting the vaccine much later, I can be sure


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 1, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Which vaccine did you get, @jujube?
> 
> We just came back from getting our first shot of Pfizer. Would have preferred Moderna, but there is no choice. My sister, who has had numerous cancers, was given the Astra Zeneca vaccine, which is rather worrying.



At least we were given the top two which are highly effective and longer lasting, all this before the general public roll out or shortages.... Did not want the J and J


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 1, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Done and done. No hay problema.



The fourth day after vaccine, doing ok...feel energize almost. Glad I did this and it's over. Will wait the two weeks at least then head out a bit. 

For now avoiding large crowded areas. Drinking cool water. Feel well...


----------



## jujube (Apr 1, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Which vaccine did you get, @jujube?
> 
> We just came back from getting our first shot of Pfizer. Would have preferred Moderna, but there is no choice. My sister, who has had numerous cancers, was given the Astra Zeneca vaccine, which is rather worrying.


Moderna.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 1, 2021)

The notification that my first shot was scheduled said it would be Moderna but upon arriving at the clinic a sign said Pfizer. Frankly, I don't really care. They're both mRNA.  Just glad to get the juice.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 1, 2021)

I took my second Moderna about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 1, 2021)

I had my 2nd pfizer shot yesterday morning.  My arm was super sore at bedtime and still sore (not as bad).  But this afternoon I developed the most extreme apathy, then I got chills and now I have a 101 fever (38.3), also stiff and achy.

I was really worried by the apathy, I took this week off work and I was afraid the apathy meant I'd get bored with retirement on day 4!


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 1, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> I had my 2nd pfizer shot yesterday morning.  My arm was super sore at bedtime and still sore (not as bad).  But this afternoon I developed the most extreme apathy, then I got chills and now I have a 101 fever (38.3), also stiff and achy.
> 
> I was worried by the apathy, I took this week off work and I was afraid the apathy meant I'd get bored with retirement on day 4!



I felt the same with the first round of Moderna, this time around on my day four after vaccine arm does not hurt at all. 

Having a bit of overheating, 96.4 to 96.8 F, not a fever, keeping it under control with an ice pack and frozen fruit bars and a small fan.

I'm trying to add to my skills,  by taking an online course. Planting flowers, avoiding horrible news...having a goal helps .


----------



## garyt1957 (Apr 2, 2021)

Chris21E said:


> Not sure if this makes any sense, did anyone have the virus and gotten over it, then getting the vaccine much later, I can be sure


I had covid last October and got my 2nd Pfizer shot today. I did see an expert suggest waiting at least 6 months and even better 8 months from when you had covid to get the vaccine. I didn't see the article till after I had my first shot or I would've waited a couple more months. I was right at the 6 month period.
   Both Spain and France only recommend one shot for covid survivors. I've seen articles saying the same we likely only need one as having covid is like getting the first shot for people who haven't had it and then actually getting the 1st shot is like someone else getting the 2nd. Makes sense. A study showed for a person who's had covid the first shot increased antibodies a thousand fold but the second shot had no effect.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 2, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> I had covid last October and got my 2nd Pfizer shot today. I did see an expert suggest waiting at least 6 months and even better 8 months from when you had covid to get the vaccine. I didn't see the article till after I had my first shot or I would've waited a couple more months. I was right at the 6 month period.
> Both Spain and France only recommend one shot for covid survivors. I've seen articles saying the same we likely only need one as having covid is like getting the first shot for people who haven't had it and then actually getting the 1st shot is like someone else getting the 2nd. Makes sense. A study showed for a person who's had covid the first shot increased antibodies a thousand fold but the second shot had no effect.


I had my first 12 weeks after testing positive - was cleared by my doctor to do so.  Moderate symptoms from the vaccine lasted about 36 hours.  I get my second jab in a couple of weeks.  

Since US policy is for everyone to be fully vaccinated (two Moderna or Pfizer), regardless of whether they've had Covid, that's what I'm going to do. 

If it turns out that we'll need to show proof of vaccination to attend certain events, I'd rather not have to provide explanations for only one vaccine round. 

Having lived long enough to see bureaucracy in action many times, I have a good idea how this might spin out at an airport, cruise terminal, concert venue, campground, etc.


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 2, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I had my first 12 weeks after testing positive - was cleared by my doctor to do so.  Moderate symptoms from the vaccine lasted about 36 hours.  I get my second jab in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Since US policy is for everyone to be fully vaccinated (two Moderna or Pfizer), regardless of whether they've had Covid, that's what I'm going to do.
> 
> ...



You did what needed to be done, with limited information, either way, the best outcome going forward, we have so much to deal with...

For the proof factor, no interest in being in large crowds.


----------



## 911 (Apr 2, 2021)

Hang on to your newly named "Vaccine Passport." They are being sold on the black market and even if you don't need it now, you may need it later. Some airlines, cruise liners, motels, grocery stores, theaters and even work places are talking making it mandatory for you to have one to enter their place. 

I read somewhere that Staples is laminating them for *free*, but I would ask first.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 2, 2021)

I would not laminate, we might need boosters


----------



## asp3 (Apr 2, 2021)

I got my second Moderna vaccination Tuesday around noon.  I was great for the first 20 hours.  I went for a 3 mile walk that afternoon and a 1 mile walk the next morning.  The afternoon and evening of the next day I was tired, achy and had a bit of a headache but not a bad one.  The next morning I felt good enough to the my 1 mile walk with the dogs but was run down until about 10 AM.  I felt good enough to do another three mile walk again that afternoon.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 2, 2021)

*Home from my second shot. I made the pharmacists' day when I told her I was there for my "Fauci Ouchie"*


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 2, 2021)

911 said:


> Hang on to your newly named "Vaccine Passport." They are being sold on the black market and even if you don't need it now, you may need it later. Some airlines, cruise liners, motels, grocery stores, theaters and even work places are talking making it mandatory for you to have one enter their place.
> 
> I read somewhere that Staples is laminating them for *free*, but I would ask first.



Still just for my use, not to prove for corporate or government, besides they can access it already CDC....


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 2, 2021)

911 said:


> Hang on to your newly named "Vaccine Passport." They are being sold on the black market and even if you don't need it now, you may need it later. Some airlines, cruise liners, motels, grocery stores, theaters and even work places are talking making it mandatory for you to have one to enter their place.
> 
> I read somewhere that Staples is laminating them for *free*, but I would ask first.



Good grief...


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 2, 2021)

asp3 said:


> I got my second Moderna vaccination Tuesday around noon.  I was great for the first 20 hours.  I went for a 3 mile walk that afternoon and a 1 mile walk the next morning.  The afternoon and evening of the next day I was tired, achy and had a bit of a headache but not a bad one.  The next morning I felt good enough to the my 1 mile walk with the dogs but was run down until about 10 AM.  I felt good enough to do another three mile walk again that afternoon.



Impressive...


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 2, 2021)

911 said:


> Hang on to your newly named "Vaccine Passport." They are being sold on the black market and even if you don't need it now, you may need it later. Some airlines, cruise liners, motels, grocery stores, theaters and even work places are talking making it mandatory for you to have one to enter their place.
> 
> I read somewhere that Staples is laminating them for *free*, but I would ask first.



Make a copy  something I do with the a car registration


----------



## Irwin (Apr 2, 2021)

I just got my second shot. Side effects are about the same as the first shot so far. A little dizziness and a bit of nausea, but nothing major.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 2, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I would not laminate, we might need boosters


Stuck mine in with my passport and decided to snap a pic of it to save on the phone.


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 2, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I just got my second shot. Side effects are about the same as the first shot so far. A little dizziness and a bit of nausea, but nothing major.



Second, mild as well, temp up nothing to worry about, felt like a hot flash. Still being careful mindful of possible changes...


----------



## Irwin (Apr 2, 2021)

Chris21E said:


> Second, mild as well, temp up nothing to worry about, felt like a hot flash. Still being careful mindful of possible changes...


Did you have a fever the same day, or the next day? I've heard people say the day after is when the vaccine hit them hard.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 2, 2021)

My daughter had the covid a few months ago and got her first vaccine shot 2 days ago. She was very tired after getting the shot. My husband and I got both our shots. He had a sore arm after the first one, but not the second. I didn't have any side effects from either shot.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 2, 2021)

I got my second Pfizer shot yesterday afternoon.  No major side effects -- just tired and sort of a general yucky feeling, kind of like the feeling you get when you're about to come down with something.


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 2, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Did you have a fever the same day, or the next day? I've heard people say the day after is when the vaccine hit them hard.



Same day and up until yesterday when it Spike to 96.9, I hear short of symptoms going overboard it's a good robust immune response. I had a headache and thinking it was due to not eating.

Hitting me hard happened at the first shot, I wonder if the mild ones might have been exposed earlier to the virus, I remember being sick in February of last year.  I've vaccinated for pneumonia which might of made a difference.

Here it is day five feel fine.


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 2, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> My daughter had the covid a few months ago and got her first vaccine shot 2 days ago. She was very tired after getting the shot. My husband and I got both our shots. He had a sore arm after the first one, but not the second. I didn't have any side effects from either shot.



First one very tired  the second not as much


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 2, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> My daughter had the covid a few months ago and got her first vaccine shot 2 days ago. She was very tired after getting the shot. My husband and I got both our shots. He had a sore arm after the first one, but not the second. I didn't have any side effects from either shot.



Wondering if your daughter had a cough after exposure, I did and do not have that now, very strange. I never got tested so can't be sure.


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 2, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I just got my second shot. Side effects are about the same as the first shot so far. A little dizziness and a bit of nausea, but nothing major.



The first very dizziness before I got back. This time ate before and was fine....


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 3, 2021)

Chris21E said:


> Same day and up until yesterday when it Spike to 96.9, I hear short of symptoms going overboard it's a good robust immune response. I had a headache and thinking it was due to not eating.
> 
> Hitting me hard happened at the first shot, I wonder if the mild ones might have been exposed earlier to the virus, I remember being sick in February of last year.  I've vaccinated for pneumonia which might of made a difference.
> 
> Here it is day five feel fine.


A normal temperature is 98.6, so I’m confused.  Your temperature is not spiking-96.9 is a bit low for most, but normal for me.  Doctors don’t consider you to have a temperature unless it’s over a 100.


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 3, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> A normal temperature is 98.6, so I’m confused.  Your temperature is not spiking-96.9 is a bit low for most, but normal for me.  Doctors don’t consider you to have a temperature unless it’s over a 100.



You are correct, I'm been breaking out in a sweat, not a fever, similar to hot flashes which ended decades ago. It is a definite reaction,


----------



## 911 (Apr 3, 2021)

Chris21E said:


> Make a copy  something I do with the a car registration


I carry a picture of mine on my cell phone.


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 3, 2021)

911 said:


> I carry a picture of mine on my cell phone.



That works...


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 3, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> A normal temperature is 98.6, so I’m confused.  Your temperature is not spiking-96.9 is a bit low for most, but normal for me.  Doctors don’t consider you to have a temperature unless it’s over a 100.



What should have said, I ve a chemical reaction sort of, like eating very hot  peppers...

Been through both, as a teenager, had a temp of 106 due to a rupture of an appendix, they pack me in ice and I Was unconscious....


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Stuck mine in with my passport and decided to snap a pic of it to save on the phone.


Great idea! Will do likewise after I get the second jab in ten days.


----------



## garyt1957 (Apr 3, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I had my first 12 weeks after testing positive - was cleared by my doctor to do so.  Moderate symptoms from the vaccine lasted about 36 hours.  I get my second jab in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Since US policy is for everyone to be fully vaccinated (two Moderna or Pfizer), regardless of whether they've had Covid, that's what I'm going to do.
> 
> ...


I agree and actually had my second shot yesterday for the reason you mentioned, although I figured I could have faked the vaccine card. It's not like they put any official stamp on it. I find a lot of Dr.s, nurses etc really aren't that up on the vaccine. Their motto is just do it. I've mentioned some of these studies to them and all I get is "I haven't seen that" I'd be willing to bet in the near future the prevailing wisdom will be one shot for covid survivors as France and Spain currently do.
     I had chills last night and a really sore arm. My 96 year old Dad who's also had covid just has the sore arm so far.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> I'd be willing to bet in the near future the prevailing wisdom will be one shot for covid survivors as France and Spain currently do.


I think you're right - unless studies prove that their antibodies are less robust against variants or have a shorter duration.  So many unknowns still...


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Apr 3, 2021)

Both Moderna, second was 3/13, had a slight headache after and the next day and that was it.


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 3, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> I agree and actually had my second shot yesterday for the reason you mentioned, although I figured I could have faked the vaccine card. It's not like they put any official stamp on it. I find a lot of Dr.s, nurses etc really aren't that up on the vaccine. Their motto is just do it. I've mentioned some of these studies to them and all I get is "I haven't seen that" I'd be willing to bet in the near future the prevailing wisdom will be one shot for covid survivors as France and Spain currently do.
> I had chills last night and a really sore arm. My 96 year old Dad who's also had covid just has the sore arm so far.



Thank you, I'm starting to notice the differences...


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 3, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I think you're right - unless studies prove that their antibodies are less robust against variants or have a shorter duration.  So many unknowns still...



I wish that medical would not assume that age is clouding our thinking. 

Remember, when women complain of chest pain, since it was not traditional symptoms, was ignored...

I had chest pain was told by a technician to go to the ER, when got there, they could not find my pulse and assumed the machine was defective, finally hooked up EKG, and my pulse was over 300. They were losing me 

Death is not a symptom


----------



## JonDouglas (Apr 3, 2021)

I will be fully vaccinated next Wednesday when I finally get the J&J shot I requested.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Apr 3, 2021)

Well..I received my second shot and it HURT! The first one I did not feel at all. I wasn't even aware she gave it...The 2nd was totally different. Plus now my arm hurts. I am glad I received it in my left arm because I can't lift my left w/o pain...geez so unexpected but happy it is over.   Now I hear we might need boosters??


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 3, 2021)

Serenity4321 said:


> Well..I received my second shot and it HURT! The first one I did not feel at all. I wasn't even aware she gave it...The 2nd was totally different. Plus now my arm hurts. I am glad I received it in my left arm because I can't lift my left w/o pain...geez so unexpected but happy it is over.   Now I hear we might need boosters??



If booster, when asked which arm I elect the shot dispenser arm


----------

